# Gangs of Somerville,MA



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Being a high school student in Somerville and lived and heard of the many chases, fights, and arrests being in a gang can lead to. I wanted to know all of the gangs which can be found in this city. Many shootings have happened lately and I myself have been chased by MS-13 gangmembers and I would like to know what other dangers my friends, family and myself should be aware of.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking for a gang eh? MS-13 is quite popular with the illegals, but check out the Bloods, they offer dental and low HMO co-pays. The Crips have no dental but free health care with "Crip-Care" Good Luck.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

copcreamer said:


> Looking for a gang eh? MS-13 is quite popular with the illegals, but check out the Bloods, they offer dental and low HMO co-pays. The Crips have no dental but free health care with "Crip-Care" Good Luck.


:L:](*,)


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

"Being a high school student in Somerville" I'm sorry to hear that son.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

wow..well fisrt go put on a "stop snittching: shirt and pack some heat and go up to ms13 or the crips and fight one of them.. then you should be all set.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Cant believe there are "crips and bloods" and "ms-13" in somerville. Things have really changed in as past ten+ years. Too bad.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I grew up in the city where gangs and assholes are the norm. It doesnt matter who each asshole is affiliated with. Its not as if after they kick the hell out of you they go on to produce their AAA card so you know everythign will be ok. Does it matter if its MS13, Bloods, or Crips? An asshole is an asshole....


----------



## localboy (Jul 26, 2006)

watch out for the "sharks" and the "jets" -both posse's easily identified by leather jackets, slick hair and an apptitude for singing.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Where's Howie Winter when you need him


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

The "Soaches" and "Greasers" will destroy the "Jets" and "Sharks". Nothing better than "Mustangs and Madras".

If you want in look up Sodapop next time your at Kelley Park (KPU 4 Life)

-Pony Boy


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I've got to say, reading the question asked, and answers given, I had quite a chuckle. *


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *I've got to say, reading the question asked, and answers given, I had quite a chuckle. *


Tell me about it, what else do you guys have to say about the so called "hood sets". Like Dub-H, VP$, H-block, CHPsoldiers and just about every other little group of kids who think being in a gang is gonna make them cool.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Let's not forget the: Turnbull AC's, Orphans, Furies, Lizzies, Punks, Rogues, Riffs, Hurricanes, Boppers, Hi Hats, Electric Eliminators, Savage Huns, Saracens, Satans Mothers MC, Jones Street Boys, Van Cortland Rangers, Boyle Avenus Runners, Gladiators, and Panzers.....They're all trying to get the Warriors to come out and play.

On a side note: I heard the Hells Satans from Springfield are thinking of branching out.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Let's not forget the: Turnbull AC's, Orphans, Furies, Lizzies, Punks, Rogues, Riffs, Hurricanes, Boppers, Hi Hats, Electric Eliminators, Savage Huns, Saracens, Satans Mothers MC, Jones Street Boys, Van Cortland Rangers, Boyle Avenus Runners, Gladiators, and Panzers.....They're all trying to get the Warriors to come out and play
> 
> 
> > *Does anybody know who really killed Syrus?*


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *Does anybody know who really killed Syrus?*


The same person who killed Tupac!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Nightstalker said:


> The same person who killed Tupac!


O.J. did it his new book tells all about it, its to be out next summer.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Let's not forget the: Turnbull AC's, Orphans, Furies, Lizzies, Punks, Rogues, Riffs, Hurricanes, Boppers, Hi Hats, Electric Eliminators, Savage Huns, Saracens, Satans Mothers MC, Jones Street Boys, Van Cortland Rangers, Boyle Avenus Runners, Gladiators, and Panzers.....They're all trying to get the Warriors to come out and play.
> 
> On a side note: I heard the Hells Satans from Springfield are thinking of branching out.


:L: That's outstanding!
I heard the Orphans were really tough. My social worker said don't mess with them.


----------

